# Toro (Verizon) JB Bootloader?



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the Toro (Verizon) Jellybean bootloader? All I can find are Maguro links, not Toro bootloaders.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Look in Jakeday's Jelly Belly thread, first post. I'm on my phone or else I'd link it for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

trparky said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Toro (Verizon) Jellybean bootloader? All I can find are Maguro links, not Toro bootloaders.


They're the same anyway I think.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

They are one in the same. I doubt it will make a difference. It never did for me. All a bootloader does is boot the os. It shouldn't affect recovery and anything about what's new would stay internal to the firmware team of the device, in this case Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_(toro)


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Plenty of Toro software here, including the 4.1 bootloader you're looking for (PRIMELC03):
http://download.peteralfonso.com/toro

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Maguro and Toro bootloaders are intercompatible. Just don't run toroplus bootloaders.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

iwasaperson said:


> Maguro and Toro bootloaders are intercompatible. Just don't run toroplus bootloaders.


You piqued my curiosity. Why is the toroplus BL different? You would think the Maguro BL would be the odd man out.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

The toro and maguro bootloaders are bit-for-bit identical. And they're always on Goo.im in the stock folder:

http://goo.im/stock/toro/bootloader


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> The toro and maguro bootloaders are bit-for-bit identical. And they're always on Goo.im in the stock folder:
> 
> http://goo.im/stock/toro/bootloader


Which file should we use for VZW Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> The toro and maguro bootloaders are bit-for-bit identical. And they're always on Goo.im in the stock folder:
> 
> http://goo.im/stock/toro/bootloader


Bit-for-bit identical. They are the same. Besides, that link is to stock toro bootloaders.


----------



## carbonwhiskey (Jul 14, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Bit-for-bit identical. They are the same. Besides, that link is to stock toro bootloaders.


There are 4 files there:

primekj10
primekk15
primekl01
primela03

None of them are jellybean bootloaders?


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Currently on VZW Galaxy Nexus running an ICS rom. Is it recommended to switch to the JB bootloader before moving to a JB rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

LakeDubVt said:


> Currently on VZW Galaxy Nexus running an ICS rom. Is it recommended to switch to the JB bootloader before moving to a JB rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Some say it makes the ROM boot faster.
I didn't switch bootloaders going to JB and I am not having any issues.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Just for reference, VZW is Toro,


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

carbonwhiskey said:


> There are 4 files there:
> 
> primekj10
> primekk15
> ...


That would be PRIMELC03
http://wonderly.com/bb/TORO/OEM/PRIMELC03.zip


----------



## lesclark (Jul 21, 2012)

I never changed Bootloader before switching and I don't see Amy difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

LakeDubVt said:


> Currently on VZW Galaxy Nexus running an ICS rom. Is it recommended to switch to the JB bootloader before moving to a JB rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I didn't switch before running a JB ROM, and was looking around to see what the advantage of switching would be. According to a couple posts up it's supposed to boot faster, so I guess I found my answer.


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

j2cool said:


> That would be PRIMELC03
> http://wonderly.com/bb/TORO/OEM/PRIMELC03.zip


Thanks for the updated file.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## papoose34328 (Feb 19, 2012)

does flashing the JB Bootloader wipe the SD card? i wasn't sure if it's the same as unlocking the bootloader which DOES wipe the SD card. i tried to google it but all that i found was posts on unlocking the bootloader and how that wipes the SD card. i couldn't find anything on flashing the JB Bootloader. if anyone can kindly help clarify this for me, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

papoose34328 said:


> does flashing the JB Bootloader wipe the SD card? i wasn't sure if it's the same as unlocking the bootloader which DOES wipe the SD card. i tried to google it but all that i found was posts on unlocking the bootloader and how that wipes the SD card. i couldn't find anything on flashing the JB Bootloader. if anyone can kindly help clarify this for me, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


It does not wipe the SD card, but will make your phone super awesome and boot up in nano seconds..


----------



## papoose34328 (Feb 19, 2012)

Barf said:


> It does not wipe the SD card, but will make your phone super awesome and boot up in nano seconds..


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## crevz21 (Aug 11, 2012)

Do I just flash the zip in recovery?


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes you do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

papoose34328 said:


> does flashing the JB Bootloader wipe the SD card? i wasn't sure if it's the same as unlocking the bootloader which DOES wipe the SD card. i tried to google it but all that i found was posts on unlocking the bootloader and how that wipes the SD card. i couldn't find anything on flashing the JB Bootloader. if anyone can kindly help clarify this for me, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


Nope, it does not wipe anything. It's quick and painless. Takes about two seconds to flash, and is really no hassle at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

